# Warning: Zombies Ahead!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check this story out -

Apparently some hackers broke into a digital road sign in Texas and altered it to read

"ZOMBIES AHEAD"

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,484326,00.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, happened near the University of Texas at Austin - could it be....STUDENTS??!!?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Students wouldn't do something like that. Would they?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If Ms Wicked saw this she'd never leave the house again!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmm Fresh drivers............


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I donlt know why the authorities were less than amused - I'd certainly like to know if there were "zombies ahead":laugheton:


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Egads!!!!!!!  :zombie:

If I saw that near my house, I'd think that somebody here was playing a joke on me! lol

OR, upon my worst nightmare coming true, I'd take action quickly barricade myself in with lots of ammunition.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Check this story out -
> 
> Apparently some hackers broke into a digital road sign in Texas and altered it to read
> 
> ...


On the same page, underneath the picture of Al Gore, it says "Grave Danger"
Maybe Al hacked the sign and he's trying to save us from zombies as well as global warning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Don, I just noticed that!

Here's another version of the story with useful zombie links and videos.

http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/Road_signs_warn_of_zombies


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its always nice to know when Zombies are about..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Zombie news made it to the CNN website.:tongueton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a YouTube link for the "Caleigh's Zombie Escape Guide" video highlighted in one of the articles. If you see one of those zombie warning signs, be sure you've watched this and absorbed its important lessons.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Gee, I wonder where they found out how to do that...

Oh, wait here it is:
http://www.stumbleupon.com/toolbar/...%2F2009%2F01%2F23%2Fdefault-password-for.html


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Nazi Zombie Warning*

Run for your life!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

O sure, its fun until someone loses an eye.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats great this was a top story.

I'm sure this is because of the Call Of Duty 5 mini game Nazi Zombies.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha this has become a trend along with the newer Nazi Zombies story!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was funny.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I would certainly expect my DOT to be on the ball and let us know in the event of a zombie attack. Traffic around here was bad enough the other day with just snow... imagine the congestion with hordes of undead meandering all over. Some of us have jobs to get to in the morning, for crying out loud.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This story has even made it across the Atlantic and is on the BBC website today.  Zombies Rule the News!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

More copy cats!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------

